# Manchester Fertilitiy Services - anyone any experience??



## lRaine (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a Newbie here. My wife and I are looking into IVF to start our family and are researching different private clinics. One of them in the Manchester Fertility Clinic/Services. It looks and sounds quite impressive. 
Was wondering if anyone had any experiences with this clinic? Any thoughts/advice welcomed


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, we have attended MFS for years now and have always found them to be really really good. They always seem to be there to answer questions and are very accommodating (apart from not being open on a Sunday!). I would definatley give them a call and have a chat with them. 
We have been very lucky to have a DD and DS and are now expecting with baby #3 all thanks to MFS - so I could be a bit bias but when we had wobbles the nurses were great. I have no advice re IVF as we had DIUI, but I am sure there will be other women along that can advice on that side of things.
You also have CARE in Manchester - I have also heard good things about them too.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi IRaine,

I have a 8 month old who currently asleep (thankfully!) thanks to MFS! We did have a few ups and downs with MFS along our journey (nothing to major I might add though, more fustrations I guess), but obviously we now have a beautiful son so we are so thankful to them and are able to look back and see the positives. We are also starting TTC for no.2 with them again in the new year and are very happy with the tests/comsultation we have had for this so far. I had IUI's and also a cycle of IVF so am more than happy to answer any questions you might have about these from my expereince. Whereever you decide to go, wishing you lots of luck S x

PS there is a thread on the regions boards about people using MFS you might find helpful and also MFS do open evenings which might be worth booking onto.


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there! We've also got a DD thanks to MFS and DW has just got a BFP using them again. They have been very good, we changed clinics to go there as we weren't happy with our previous clinic, and found MFS much better. We went to an open evening which was great, got to meet some dr's and nurses and also a lovely embryologist who answered our many questions about donor sperm. 

Good luck whichever clinic you decide to go with. 

Love B x


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

We are just starting our treatment with MFS and have to say that everything has been excellent so far. All the staff are so helpful and friendly, and it doesnt really feel like a hospital. They have been really accomodating because we live in york trying to fit multiple appointments with the various departments into 1 visit etc.

Like a previous poster suggested we attended an open evening, which was really informative and confirmed in our minds MFS was the place for us!


----------



## lRaine (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks very much for the advice guys. It's great to hear you've had such positive experiences there. I'll keep up my research, but they certainly seem a strong contender. Will definitely look into visiting on an open day/evening. They sound good.
Thanks


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi

We have our first consultation and counselling tomorrow.  Only heard good things about them and so far they have been good.  When I called them the person on the end of the phone could not be more helpful and we had an appointment e-mailed to us too.

Good luck

Tina x


----------

